# Začil jsi přečtení této kapitoly?



## Bathsabee

Hi
Is this sentence correct ? I want to say : "Have you started to reread (proofread) this chapter ?" I am afraid 
*přečtení* is not the proper word.
"
"Začil jsi přečtení této kapitoly ?"


----------



## jazyk

Začal(a) jsi opravovat/korigovat tuto/tuhle kapitolu?


----------



## texpert

_Začal jsi s korekturou té kapitoly _is another option.


----------



## Bathsabee

thank you again Texpert, I was looking for a substantive and not a verb for the translation of this sentence. And more precisely for a verbal substantive (like *přečtení*)
So the word 'korektura' is all right but not perfect. I suppose there is nothing else possible.
You are very helpful anyway. Thank you very much.


----------



## texpert

_Začal jsi s korigováním_ then? Don't underestimate our ptydepish


----------



## Bathsabee

Well, if korigování is possible, if the sentence : Začil jsi s korigováním té kapitoly ? is alright, I am just happy with that !


----------



## texpert

I do believe it's allowed - I do it occasionally myself.


----------



## texpert

.. ale začal bych s korigováním *Začil* - mind you


----------



## Bathsabee

oh yes... that's a good point... thanks


----------



## werrr

Bathsabee said:


> ...
> I want to say : "Have you started to reread (proofread) this chapter ?" I am afraid *přečtení* is not the proper word.
> ...



*Přečtení *is a noun describing a perfective action of reading which is not natural option in connection with the idea of starting an action.


Bathsabee said:


> I was looking for a substantive and not a verb for the translation of this sentence. And more precisely for a verbal substantive (like *přečtení*)



Why, if I may ask? Only police speakers enjoy using verbal nouns.


> So the word 'korektura' is all right but not perfect.


Well, *korektura* is a noun, and a verbal one. Just not of Czech origin.
And as for its meaning it suits the proofreading perfectly.


> I suppose there is nothing else possible.


There are tons of options. For instance, you can simply take some imperfective counterpart of your *přečtení*, e.g. *čtení* or *pročítaní*:
Začal jsi se čtením této kapitoly?
Začal jsi s pročítáním této kapitoly?
​or

Začal jsi  s opravou této kapitoly?
​
Also, mind the existence of verbal aspect in Czech, that's the natural Czech instrument to express the idea of starting or finishing an action. Your sentence could turn into simple:
Čteš už tuhle kapitolu?
Pročítáš už tuhle kapitolu?
Procházíš už tuhle kapitolu?
Opravuješ už tuhle kapitolu?
​


----------



## texpert

A nice point - translators behold. The all-too-frequent English phrase Have you started to does not seem to be equal to its Czech counterpart Začal jsi in terms of usage. Instead, we usually manage with the imperfective verb + už: _Pracuješ už? __Už se učíš? _


----------

